# standard undersink filter cartridges in an aquarium



## T_Waters (Jun 28, 2014)

The KISS Filter DIY Project : viewtopic.php?f=30&t=159698&start=75

Does anyone know of specific cartridges at Lowes or Home Depot, Sears, etc. that do NOT emit the micro bubbles (white milky substance) that these types of cartridges can emit if not rinsed a LONG time before use inside an aquarium?

I'm trying to make one of these powerhead filters to temporarily clear the tank water from time to time , maybe once a week, and then remove the filter after the water has been polished. In other words a simpler filter instead of an expensive diatom filter.

Example of typical cartridge: http://www.homedepot.com/p/DuPont-Poly- ... 444298-_-N


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

If you're worried about this, why not make a DIY version using filter floss or a similar material?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

That type of cartridge is way too dense for use on an aquarium. It will clog completely within hours (minutes if you have a cloudy tank). And unlike a diatom filter where you can rinse off the diatom powder and reuse the cartridge, these cartridges are shot as soon as they are clogged. It's going to get very expensive very quickly trying to clean a tank with these.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Narwhal72 said:


> That type of cartridge is way too dense for use on an aquarium. It will clog completely within hours (minutes if you have a cloudy tank). And unlike a diatom filter where you can rinse off the diatom powder and reuse the cartridge, these cartridges are shot as soon as they are clogged. It's going to get very expensive very quickly trying to clean a tank with these.


 Well said! These filters are for high pressure, chlorinated tap water. Although an imperfect analogy, it would be like putting truck tires on your ten speed bike.


----------



## TxSkillet (Feb 26, 2014)

i have been using a 30 micron pleated whole house filter the past few weeks, works great and last about 5 days. i have it stuck the the bottom of a aquaclear 75 powerhead.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

TxSkillet said:


> i have been using a 30 micron pleated whole house filter the past few weeks, works great and last about 5 days. i have it stuck the the bottom of a aquaclear 75 powerhead.


The higher the micron, the coarser the filter, so it will work longer than the fine pore ones, and the pleats help increase the surface area. Five days is less than the average period that typical aquarium filter pads last.


----------



## TxSkillet (Feb 26, 2014)

Mcdaphnia said:


> TxSkillet said:
> 
> 
> > i have been using a 30 micron pleated whole house filter the past few weeks, works great and last about 5 days. i have it stuck the the bottom of a aquaclear 75 powerhead.
> ...


it is much less than the standard filter last, but it gets my over stocked peacock tank clearer than anything i have ever used before. they are $7 for two at lowes, and i picked up 4, when they get clogged i replace them with a new one and spray out the dirty one. Soak it in bleach over night and let it air dry then its good for another round.

but after the tank gets super clear i have been removing it and just let the powerhead blow water around.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I use a Poret Mattenfilter at one end of a tank and plan to change more tanks over to this type of filter. I also use a 4" Poret block at the other end of some of my tanks. The Mattenfilter does some mechanical but mostly biological filtration while the stationary piece becomes a denitrator and removes nitrate from the water. That is kind of the opposite of the pleated filter.

Just a current from the powerhead will do some biological filtration on surfaces in the tank it affects.


----------

